# Cloverfield 2



## batanga (Jun 21, 2008)

Sauce

Looks cool, I really liked the first movie so I hope this'll be good!


----------



## FFLN (Jun 21, 2008)

Do you mean changing Cloverfield 2 to Cloverfield 3 or 'two teaser pics' to 'three teaser pics'?

I'm guessing that you mean the number of pics.


----------



## batanga (Jun 21, 2008)

FFLN said:


> I'm guessing that you mean the number of pics.


Took that out when I realized there were only two "real" pics.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 21, 2008)

That was fun. Looks like maybe this movie will be about exploring the ocean to learn about the monster. Instead of survival.


----------



## Even (Jun 21, 2008)

looks great the first movie was awesome, so I'm looking forward to the sequel


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Jun 21, 2008)

loved the first, cant wait for this one already


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 21, 2008)

Awesome. Can't wait.


----------



## Koi (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm kinda hoping he goes the kitschy route and makes it a typical survival/disaster film, not told from one character's point of view through a camera but instead involving the government, scientists, ecologists, etc.  And some more background on the whole ecoterrorist group would be cool too.  I'd like to see how the executive order to nuke Manhattan went down.

The reason I'd like to see it from a more 'traditional' perspective is because we could get so much more information.  I understand a lot of Cloverfield's draw was the viral marketing campaign, but that was a lot of shit to keep up with, let alone scour the internet for.  I think everyone kinda hoped at least some of it would have been explained in the movie.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 21, 2008)

Well that was fast. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jun 21, 2008)

Nice, I really liked the first movie so I'm looking forward to the sequel. Although I remember an interview back then where one of the ideas for a sequel was for the same event in Cloverfield but from a different person's perspective. He quoted the example from the bridge scene where the guy filming briefly saw another guy filming the events with his camera and how he would like to explore that idea.


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jun 21, 2008)

as long as this whole thing doesn't go outta hand and they don't TOTALLY milk it, im ok with it. tho i think the only reason i liked the 1st is cuz i had NO hope for it beign good in the first place cuz'uh all the hype.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 22, 2008)

I don't see how this could be anything more than a case of diminishing returns.


----------



## HugeGuy (Jun 22, 2008)

There's a sequel coming out? It was a big mistake seeing the first one in the cinema. The shaky camera gave me an awful headache. Should've just waited for the DVD. -_-


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 23, 2008)

Cool, maybe I'll watch this one on the Internet like I did the first one.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 23, 2008)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## ctizz36 (Jun 23, 2008)

Awesome I really like the first movie and can't wait for this next movie


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 23, 2008)

after watching cloverfield...bleh, the movie was really a 2.7/5 it got a 3.5/5 because it was done in the blair witch style, which should have NEVER BEEN DONE AGAIN...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 23, 2008)

I would give it a 3/5, but only because it had a giant city-destroying monster in it.


----------



## the_sloth (Jun 23, 2008)

I think those pics were just part of the viral marketing for the first Cloverfield.... but I could be wrong.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 23, 2008)

HugeGuy said:


> There's a sequel coming out? It was a big mistake seeing the first one in the cinema. The shaky camera gave me an awful headache. Should've just waited for the DVD. -_-


Same thing happened to me But I still got the DVD


the_sloth said:


> I think those pics were just part of the viral marketing for the first Cloverfield.... but I could be wrong.


I didn't follow the viral marketing from the beginning, but I did follow it enough to be almost 100% sure that those pics weren't from the viral market of the first movie.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 23, 2008)

_My god this will be awesome. The first movie kicked so much ass!_


----------



## maximilyan (Jun 23, 2008)

Meh i didnt like the first movie all that much. but i have to say.. im intrigues to see whats next.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 23, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> Meh i didnt like the first movie all that much. but i have to say.. im intrigues to see whats next.


Me too. First movie was kinda lame, but I still want to see part 2.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 23, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Cool, maybe I'll watch this one on the Internet like I did the first one.



How anyone would bother watching the first movie without a decent sound system is beyond me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 23, 2008)

My sound system is intergalactically awesome. 

I might rent it for the extras, some day.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 23, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> My sound system is intergalactically awesome.
> 
> I might rent it for the extras, some day.



Then I'm assuming Cloverfield sounded like crap on it. I still haven't seen a streaming site that had anywhere close to decent quality.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 23, 2008)

How good is it supposed to sound, honestly? Am I missing some kind of extra dimension to the movie because the audio is "worse" than what I might get at a theatre or on some $5,000 stereo system? Does the monster grunt in such a way, I understand his character more? 

Gimme a break. Take your audiophilia elsewhere.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 23, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> How good is it supposed to sound, honestly? Am I missing some kind of extra dimension to the movie because the audio is "worse" than what I might get at a theatre or on some $5,000 stereo system? Does the monster grunt in such a way, I understand his character more?
> 
> Gimme a break. Take your audiophilia elsewhere.



Umm, yeah. The whole movie was a spectacle, helped by the frankly amazing sound design. A stereo track( at best) from some flash program will not immerse you as much as the DVD can.

As for audiophilia, why would I bother with heavily compressed mp3s then  I'm speaking purely as a fan of movies that this movie is not nearly as fun without some surround and a subwoofer.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 23, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> I'm kinda hoping he goes the kitschy route and makes it a typical survival/disaster film, not told from one character's point of view through a camera but instead involving the government, scientists, ecologists, etc.  And some more background on the whole ecoterrorist group would be cool too.  I'd like to see how the executive order to nuke Manhattan went down.
> 
> The reason I'd like to see it from a more 'traditional' perspective is because we could get so much more information.  I understand a lot of Cloverfield's draw was the viral marketing campaign, but that was a lot of shit to keep up with, let alone scour the internet for.  I think everyone kinda hoped at least some of it would have been explained in the movie.



He said he will more than likely go the route of the first person thing again in most of the intervies I said.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 24, 2008)

I watched it on DVD and still felt sick.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 24, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Umm, yeah. The whole movie was a spectacle, helped by the frankly amazing sound design. A stereo track( at best) from some flash program will not immerse you as much as the DVD can.
> 
> As for audiophilia, why would I bother with heavily compressed mp3s then  I'm speaking purely as a fan of movies that this movie is not nearly as fun without some surround and a subwoofer.


Eh, I was immersed enough, methinks. But, like I said, I may rent it some day. I think songs off the radio sound just as good as ones off CD. 


Ennoea said:


> I watched it on DVD and still felt sick.


Maybe you need a better stereo system.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 24, 2008)

> Maybe you need a better stereo system.



Lol, its sound wasn't even anything special.

Maybe the sequel could be about Lily getting revenge


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 24, 2008)

Actually the sound on the blu ray is pretty fucking amazing and in the DVD it was pretty good too. Plus some of the noises they picked at certain times were really cool


----------



## OniTasku (Jun 24, 2008)

Thought this was new stuff, but it's not. These images were "leaked" quite some time ago; although, it's still unclear if there will be a Cloverfield 2/prequel. J.J. Abrams said in a Rolling Stones interview (back in early May, IIRC) that he wasn't sure if they'd do another. They had some ideas, but he'd rather work on something completely different/new, something independent of the Cloverfield name. 

Still, here's to hoping.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 24, 2008)

The meteor at the end is dumb, it should cause a tidal wave or something, not to mention no one even noticies it. I hope the sequel still has a handheld camera quality, just less shaking.


----------



## batanga (Jun 24, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> The meteor at the end is dumb, it should cause a tidal wave or something, not to mention no one even noticies it.


It's a satellite and it might not bu super huge but yea, it would still make a much bigger splash.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 24, 2008)

batanga said:


> It's a satellite and it might not bu super huge but yea, it would still make a much bigger splash.



Here we go with this Satellite BS again 



Ennoea said:


> The meteor at the end is dumb, it should cause a tidal wave or something, not to mention no one even noticies it. I hope the sequel still has a handheld camera quality, just less shaking.



It's not that big dude, it takes a pretty good size impact to cause an actual tidal wave.

Plus it was far out.


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 24, 2008)

I hope they cover some of the creatures origins.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 24, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> I hope they cover some of the creatures origins.



I hope they don't actually, I think the mystery behind it and the fact that its realistically portrayed as one of those things where something just happens is part of what makes the movie so great. I hate those parts in movies when they try to speculate and make all of these leaps and bounds about where something comes from and it comes off trite and dumb. 

I hope that Abrams does what he was talking about and goes the route of someone in law enforcement with a came on them, or maybe a soldier with a helmet cam. Sure there would be room for some of the monsters origins but it wouldn't matter when all you're worried about is how to kill it. 

And those things in the black and white photo aren't baby monsters, they look nothing like Clover. In fact they appear to be the parasites from the first movie.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 24, 2008)

> It's not that big dude, it takes a pretty good size impact to cause an actual tidal wave.



No splash at all? Not to mention noone notices it at all!!

And I don't want concrete details, the more mystery the better.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 24, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> No splash at all? Not to mention noone notices it at all!!



There is a splash when I see it...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 24, 2008)

I don't even know what you guys are talking about.


----------



## batanga (Jun 24, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Here we go with this Satellite BS again


 **


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 24, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Lol, its sound wasn't even anything special.







> I don't even know what you guys are talking about.



I know what they're talking about, and it's pretty stupid.


----------



## OniTasku (Jun 24, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't even know what you guys are talking about.



At the end of the movie when they switch the video back to Rob being at Coney Island on the Paris-Wheel, you can see an object (far off) in the distance, crash into the ocean. It's small, quick and you need to have a keen eye, but it's there. If you followed or researched all the crazy viral-marketing online, you'll figure out it was a satellite that fell into the ocean.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 24, 2008)

> I know what they're talking about, and it's pretty stupid.



Smart ass aren't we.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 24, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Smart ass aren't we.


I guess so.

I've watched the hidden videos of the girl who ate the slusho ingredients because she's made at her boyfriend. I've heard some stuff about the manga where the kid has some of the DNA of the monster inside him. I heard all about the satellite awakening the creature.

I still find it stupid and superfluous.

As for the sound, it's probably one of the best demo disc to show off your home theater with. The first scene with the military attacking and the destruction of the bridge is just crazy. The dynamic range of the LFE track is great. DVD or Blu-ray.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 24, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> I guess so.
> 
> I've watched the hidden videos of the girl who ate the slusho ingredients because she's made at her boyfriend. I've heard some stuff about the manga where the kid has some of the DNA of the monster inside him. I heard all about the satellite awakening the creature.
> 
> ...



I heard the manga blew dog.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 24, 2008)

Oh, the manga blew more than just dogs....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 25, 2008)

Why the hell would I pay attention to something like that?


----------



## Vault (Jun 25, 2008)

looks alright i doubt be as good as the first


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 25, 2008)

You can see the splash more clearly in theater. I was watching it on DVD and it's barely noticeable.


----------



## batanga (Jun 25, 2008)

Shark Skin said:


> You can see the splash more clearly in theater. I was watching it on DVD and it's barely noticeable.


I watched it on a bad internet rip first and could see it just fine though... and I have glasses.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 25, 2008)

I heard if you watch the DVD backwards after watching it forwards, you get to see *two* splashes.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jun 25, 2008)

I liked the first one enough to look into a second one.
Soooo, it might be worth it.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 25, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I heard if you watch the DVD backwards after watching it forwards, you get to see *two* splashes.



That explains the varying size of the monster!

That or a lack of consistency.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 25, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> That explains the varying size of the monster!
> 
> That or a lack of consistency.



It could have shed its skin after being bombed...which I already said before.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 25, 2008)

batanga said:


> I watched it on a bad internet rip first and could see it just fine though... and I have glasses.


I have glasses too Maybe it's just my TV, although it's not that bad... I think.


Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> It could have shed its skin after being bombed...which I already said before.



Yeah, that's what I think as well.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 25, 2008)

Hopefully this one won't suck.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 25, 2008)

The first one was epic


----------



## Talon. (Jul 15, 2008)

Wow those are oddly legit enough for me to be thinking"WTF is going to happen in this movie?!?!?" Its a good thing they're gonna go the route in story that they are, becaus im still fuckin confused on what exactly the monster in the first one is. I'm surprised they did'nt do some sort of prequel thing to really show the monsters origins.


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 15, 2008)

I still think there were two cloverfield monsters because if you pay close attention look at the size of the original monster ( one from the helicopter scene), its like 500 feet tall. Then look at the one at the very end that kills the guy. Its EXTREMELY tiny in comparison.


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 15, 2008)

The first one was epic, I can't wait to see this one.X3


----------



## Talon. (Aug 11, 2008)

After careful examination of the teaser pictures of cloverfield 2, I have deduced that the sequel will NOT be about the monsters origins, but it will be shown from the Militaries point of view at least 48 hrs (rough guess)after the ending of the first movie. Also, after reading those lines of text that accompany the photos, i have also deduced that they (the military) are investigating terrorist activity that could be linked to the monster itself. Also, from my examination of the aforementioned pictures, I have also deduced that there are military submarines trying to destroy it. dont even THINK About asking me if im sure, cuz i wouldnt be using big words if i wasnt 100% positive

i deleted my other 2 posts so i can keep this going


----------



## killinspree42099 (Aug 11, 2008)

i just hope they get another funny camera guy


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2008)

I'd like to see the second one as a mockumentary. A crew of documentary-shooters following around the General or whatever in charge of fighting the monster. All the while there will be bloopers, jokes, fun making, out takes, and all sorts of other mockumentary staples.


----------



## Talon. (Aug 11, 2008)

mockumentaries arent rly all that great... so i hope to god that it isnt


----------



## Legend (Aug 12, 2008)

i loved the 1st i cant wait for #2


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 12, 2008)

Bender B. Rodriguez said:


> mockumentaries arent rly all that great... so i hope to god that it isnt


I disagree. I watched one and it was good. Then again, I've only watched one.


----------



## Talon. (Aug 12, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I disagree. I watched one and it was good. Then again, I've only watched one.



which one was it?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 12, 2008)

Some thing about the Loch Ness monster.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 2, 2008)

> Also, most importantly, there will be a Cloverfield 2 (as we've been reporting for a while), but it won't be a sequel. It will be something "surprising," said Abrams. Tomorrow, we'll share with you what Abrams told us on video about what the most important monster feature is, from the perspective of a guy who has created a lot of monsters.




whole bunch of viral videos

OMGZ IF YOU DON'T READ TWILIGHT YOU ARE A LESBIAN.


----------



## Sasuke (Sep 2, 2008)

Already a thread for this; 

Spy Smoosher

Those virals were only to promote the release of Cloverfield in Australia, nothing to do with C2.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 2, 2008)

Ugh, do we need another?

If they do a sequel, I hope it's not done with the hand held camera crap.....


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Sep 2, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> I hope it's not done with the hand held camera crap.....



That's what made this movie really good.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 2, 2008)

It didn't make the movie really good. That's bullshit. It made the movie rely on a gimmick. The gimmick worked, sure, but it wasn't what made the movie good. Actually, the movie wasn't _that good, _anyway. I would've prefered to just see the monster kickin' ass.

They need no gimmick for the second movie.


----------



## Chee (Sep 2, 2008)

I never watched it because of the shakey camera, its too distracting.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 2, 2008)

I liked the first one, sincerely.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 2, 2008)

YEah, that camera bitch thing bothers me. 

I dont remember enough of Blair Witch, but I've been alright with Cloverfield, Diary of the Dead and Cannibal Holocaust.

I really wish this annoying gimmick would end, however. It's gotten old.


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 2, 2008)

I thought it was ok. The camera thing was distracting and it even made me a bit sick. Aside from that the acting was ok. Plot, meh... I would say it was good, not great though. Was this meant to be a stand alone movie? No, and I think many people wanted a squeal. After all JJ did say he wanted to make an American Godzilla, and I don't think he could have done that with just one movie.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 2, 2008)

The hand held camera is the whole point of this movie. 

Im not annoyed by it but for the cinema "license" it has. No person will ever be holding a camera along allllllllllllllllllll the events depicted but then again, there wont be picture.

It happens the same to REC, a spanish horror movie filmed by a TV operator in a zombie infested building.

I recomemnd REC by the way although the dirty americaners are already making a remake called Quarentined or something similar


----------



## Talon. (Sep 2, 2008)

........i think i heard of that one, cant remember name tho


----------



## SPN (Sep 3, 2008)

Good, they have a lot of explaining to do... like justifying the $12 I spent.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 3, 2008)

It was a pretty cool one, I suppose. It had Jeff Goldblum in it (only during the opening).


----------



## ~Flippy (Sep 4, 2008)

That better be a submarine vessel or something and not an alien space ship.

And don't forget that racoon shit excuse for a Cloverfield manga they did. How some scientist magically gets to ride the head of the monster.


----------



## Maffy the Love Doctor (Sep 4, 2008)

Aw fuck it's on now. In this movie, I hope we kick some alien ass.


----------



## Talon. (Sep 4, 2008)

oh, we will. *we will* 
i can find out almost anything just by reading a few lines of script and lookin at a couple pics


----------

